# Solved: I just picked up a bunch of crap from Sendspace...



## happyvegan (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't know where to begin. I've been really fortunate not to have ever had an infected computer before. I went to sendspace to download something a friend sent me, and was hit with a ton of popups, downloaders, trojans, etc. Poor McAfee tried to keep up, but I guess some stuff slipped by it. McAfee also noticed some buffer overload something or other. Something called WinAntiVirus was downloaded and I couldn't stop it. Now windows are popping up all over the place with bowflex and wine ads! 

I ran ewido and some stuff was removed or quarantined but two things it was unable to quarantine:

adware.virtuemonde
downloader.VB.awj

My hijackthis log follows:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 11:17:44 AM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Handspring\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe
C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4\webbuying.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.arbuckleonline.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.arbuckleonline.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.arbuckleonline.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Provided by ArbuckleOnline
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {07BBA76C-EA07-452C-8BA5-1F6E33A478Fe} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmxexvip.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {17D36EC8-DBD1-4305-9FFE-01C6E41E87EB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: del.icio.us Toolbar Helper - {7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c5f0f1fa-22a4-4c61-8ca5-3498b6b6af51} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wjaxexv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hhrqgayg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: TextAloud - {F053C368-5458-45B2-9B4D-D8914BDDDBFF} - C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTAL~1\TAForIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: del.icio.us - {981FE6A8-260C-4930-960F-C3BC82746CB0} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCJCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCJtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcjmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MemoryCardManager] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UWA7P_0001_N91M0809] "C:\DOCUME~1\Shayla\LOCALS~1\Temp\WinAntiVirusPro2007FreeInstall.exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wgitrdji.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AAW] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\Ad-Aware.exe" "+b1"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WebBuying] C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4\webbuying.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Handspring\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://ka.bar.need2find.com/KA/menusearch.html?p=KA
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9239E4EC-C9A6-11D2-A844-00C04F68D538} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: iSiloX Clipper - {C86027A6-12A1-4298-B6EA-A42AC6EE6C7C} - C:\Program Files\iSilo\iSiloX\iSiloXIE.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: iSiloX Clipper... - {C86027A6-12A1-4298-B6EA-A42AC6EE6C7C} - C:\Program Files\iSilo\iSiloX\iSiloXIE.dll (HKCU)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.winantispyware.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.winantivirus.com
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebya - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xxyywxx - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\xxyywxx.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: dlcj_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

Please help a non-techy girl out!

Thanks, 
Shayla


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please click here http://www.majorgeeks.com/Sun_Java_Runtime_Environment_d4648.html to download the latest version of JAVA Install the application, then go to the Add/Remove Programs options in the Control Panel and *Remove ALL previous versions of JAVA*.

====================
If you have vundofix, remove it and get the current version

Please download http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4 to C:\
Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
click the Scan for Vundo button.
Once it's done scanning, click the Remove Vundo button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES.
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click OK.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt and a new HijackThis log.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button" when VundoFix appears at reboot.

*Please let Vundo finish its thing, sometimes it can take multiple passes*
==================
Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## happyvegan (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you so much for replying! This is so nice of you to help me out.

Okay, I did the things you suggested. Lots of bad stuff was found and removed, but I'm still getting lots of pop ups every time I open an IE window. Windows is definitely running *much* faster, though (I didn't even realize it was slow). Let me know if you have any other suggestions. 

Here's the SAS log:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/10/2007 at 02:44 PM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3251
Trace Rules Database Version: 1262

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:29:32

Memory items scanned : 524
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5636
Registry threats detected : 51
File items scanned : 63070
File threats detected : 36

Adware.Vundo Variant
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{17D36EC8-DBD1-4305-9FFE-01C6E41E87EB}
HKCR\CLSID\{17D36EC8-DBD1-4305-9FFE-01C6E41E87EB}
HKCR\CLSID\{17D36EC8-DBD1-4305-9FFE-01C6E41E87EB}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{17D36EC8-DBD1-4305-9FFE-01C6E41E87EB}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEBYA.DLL
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HHRQGAYG.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{17D36EC8-DBD1-4305-9FFE-01C6E41E87EB}
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}

MyWay Search Assistant Computers
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\Programmable
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAYSA\SRCHASDE\1.BIN\DESRCAS.DLL
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\Control
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\MiscStatus
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\MiscStatus\1
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\ProgID
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\Programmable
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\TypeLib
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\Version
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F924-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\VersionIndependentProgID
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKCR\CLSID\{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}\Programmable
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
HKU\S-1-5-21-1967804009-580361812-1747994676-1006\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks#{4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Boyd's account\Cookies\boyd's [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Boyd's account\Cookies\boyd's [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Boyd's account\Cookies\boyd's [email protected][2].txt

Adware.ClickSpring/Outer Info Network
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#Publisher
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#DisplayName
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#UninstallString
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#HelpLink
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#InstallLocation
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#NoModify
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#NoRepair
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Outerinfo#DisplayVersion

Adware.Web Buying
C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4\wbuninst.exe
C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4\webbuying.exe
C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4
C:\Program Files\Web Buying
HKU\S-1-5-21-1967804009-580361812-1747994676-1006\Software\WebBuying
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WebBuying
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WebBuying#DisplayName
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\WebBuying#UninstallString
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\WEBBUYING.EXE-260E395C.pf

Trojan.Downloader-CREW
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP542\SNAPSHOT\MFEX-1.DAT
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP543\A0024734.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP543\SNAPSHOT\MFEX-1.DAT
C:\VUNDOFIX BACKUPS\NMXEXVIP.DLL.BAD

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/HitItQuitIt
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{202550A8-7A33-4BCA-9586-051D24DDBF8F}\RP543\A0024735.DLL

Trojan.Rootkit-TnCore/Installer
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\T4\AMST5.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\AMST5.EXE-339E1465.pf

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/Inst2
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\T6\AMWR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\AMWR.EXE-217ABA47.pf

Adware.WebBuying-Installer
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\T7\WB22.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\WB22.EXE-2A2DF91F.pf

Here's the HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 3:08:39 PM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Handspring\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {07BBA76C-EA07-452C-8BA5-1F6E33A478Fe} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmxexvip.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: del.icio.us Toolbar Helper - {7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c5f0f1fa-22a4-4c61-8ca5-3498b6b6af51} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wjaxexv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: TextAloud - {F053C368-5458-45B2-9B4D-D8914BDDDBFF} - C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTAL~1\TAForIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: del.icio.us - {981FE6A8-260C-4930-960F-C3BC82746CB0} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCJCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCJtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcjmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MemoryCardManager] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WebBuying] C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4\webbuying.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Handspring\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://ka.bar.need2find.com/KA/menusearch.html?p=KA
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9239E4EC-C9A6-11D2-A844-00C04F68D538} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: iSiloX Clipper - {C86027A6-12A1-4298-B6EA-A42AC6EE6C7C} - C:\Program Files\iSilo\iSiloX\iSiloXIE.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: iSiloX Clipper... - {C86027A6-12A1-4298-B6EA-A42AC6EE6C7C} - C:\Program Files\iSilo\iSiloX\iSiloXIE.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: dlcj_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You didn't post C:\vundofix.txt

Add remove programs  remove WebBuying if present

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {07BBA76C-EA07-452C-8BA5-1F6E33A478Fe} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmxexvip.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c5f0f1fa-22a4-4c61-8ca5-3498b6b6af51} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wjaxexv.dll

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WebBuying] C:\Program Files\Web Buying\v1.7.4\webbuying.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://ka.bar.need2find.com/KA/menusearch.html?p=KA

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wjaxexv.dll
C:\Program Files\Web Buying

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## happyvegan (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry about not posting the VundoFix log, I wasn't sure how to find it. Here it is:

VundoFix V6.5.0

Checking Java version...

Scan started at 12:57:00 PM 6/10/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\windows\system32\aybeg.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aybeg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll
C:\windows\system32\hhrqgayg.dll
C:\windows\system32\ijdrtigw.ini
C:\windows\system32\nmxexvip.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wgitrdji.dll
C:\windows\system32\xxyywxx.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\aybeg.bak1
C:\windows\system32\aybeg.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\aybeg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\aybeg.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\hhrqgayg.dll
C:\windows\system32\hhrqgayg.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\ijdrtigw.ini
C:\windows\system32\ijdrtigw.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\nmxexvip.dll
C:\windows\system32\nmxexvip.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\wgitrdji.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wgitrdji.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\windows\system32\xxyywxx.dll
C:\windows\system32\xxyywxx.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebya.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\wgitrdji.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wgitrdji.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.5.0

Checking Java version...

Scan started at 8:10:55 PM 6/10/2007

The KillBox thing said that both files I tried to remove didn't exist after I removed them with HijackThis. I haven't gotten any more popups and I'm not being redirected every time I hit a link or move between websites, so hopefully you've cured me! Here's the new HijackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 8:18:25 PM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Handspring\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Shayla\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://bfc.myway.com/search/de_srchlft.html
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: del.icio.us Toolbar Helper - {7AA07AE6-01EF-44EC-93CA-9D7CD41CCDB6} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: TextAloud - {F053C368-5458-45B2-9B4D-D8914BDDDBFF} - C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTAL~1\TAForIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: del.icio.us - {981FE6A8-260C-4930-960F-C3BC82746CB0} - C:\Program Files\del.icio.us\Internet Explorer Buttons\dlcsIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCJCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCJtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcjmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MemoryCardManager] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Handspring\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9239E4EC-C9A6-11D2-A844-00C04F68D538} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MUSICMATCH MX Web Player - {d81ca86b-ef63-42af-bee3-4502d9a03c2d} - http://wwws.musicmatch.com/mmz/openWebRadio.html (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: iSiloX Clipper - {C86027A6-12A1-4298-B6EA-A42AC6EE6C7C} - C:\Program Files\iSilo\iSiloX\iSiloXIE.dll (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: iSiloX Clipper... - {C86027A6-12A1-4298-B6EA-A42AC6EE6C7C} - C:\Program Files\iSilo\iSiloX\iSiloXIE.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: dlcj_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

Unless you see anything else that's a problem, I think everything you mentioned took care of the various problems that my computer had. Thank you very much! I'm so grateful!

Anything that can help prevent this in the future? I've always had McAfee but it's expensive and if there's something better out there... Also, browser recommendation? I have an old version of IE that I need to update, unless there's a better browser?

Again, thanks! You were a ton of help, and I'll definitely be donating!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Get the free AVG AntiVirus 7.5

AVG 7.5 - http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/
============================
Get all of these and/or verify you have the current versions

SpywareBlaster 3.5.1 http://majorgeeks.com/download2859.html
SpyBot V1.4 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html 
AdAware SE 1.06 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html 
MS Windows Defender - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E7-DA2B-4A6A-AFA4-F7F14E605A0D&displaylang=en (XP and only)

DownLoad them (they are free), install them, *check each for their 
definition updates* and then run AdAware, MS Defender (W2k/XP) and Spybot, fixing anything they say.

In SpywareBlaster - Always enable all protection after updates
In SpyBot - After an update run immunize

Check for updates and run weekly
=======================

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------

